# Bobcat S 300 2005 New to me



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just purchased a 2005 S300 Bobcat with 1,250 hrs ,Has a cab w/ heat & air. Came with an 84" bucket, pallet forks, steel over the tire tracks and a Bobcat SBX240 x 84 snow blower
Everything garage stored and in A++ condition. The blower will be for sale. Picking it up on
Thursday. Thanks for letting me bend your ears ( sort of speak ).


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Really, selling the blower? I thought you had a use for skid blowers out there in the Bakken? If you want to trade it towards a tractor blower let me know what you're looking for.

I like those S300's. I rented one on and off for a few yrs and it was as beast. Sounds like you found a nice one too, gotta like that!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Blower*

I really have no use for a blower or the steel tracks that came with the unit. I will get some photo's up if possible by Friday. I'm back in ID for 4 wks then back to ND


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Good purchase I have owned a good plenty of s300's I feel they are the best skid. how much are you asking for the blower


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1635100 said:


> Good purchase I have owned a good plenty of s300's I feel they are the best skid. how much are you asking for the blower


Thanks. Asking $ 4,800.00


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1634912 said:


> Really, selling the blower? I thought you had a use for skid blowers out there in the Bakken? If you want to trade it towards a tractor blower let me know what you're looking for.
> 
> I like those S300's. I rented one on and off for a few yrs and it was as beast. Sounds like you found a nice one too, gotta like that!


Here's a couple of photo's


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

More photo's . Case,s new working partner has arrived


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice S300! Someday I hope to have one. What did it cost,if you don't mind my asking? Thx.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*S300 Investment*

The unit was sold to me with the following attachments: Steel over the tire tracks, Bobcat 84" snow blower, pallet forks. A $ 33,000.00 investment. 
So deduct the attachments the unit was approx. $24,000.00 I arrived at this
figure deducting the gain on the blower & tracks + cost of a used set of forks
I did have to invest in a new McMillan Auger unit and two 18" auger bits one dirt one rock bit.


----------

